# como construyo un carrito contol remoto?



## th3 monst3r (Mar 9, 2008)

hola a todos. soy nuevo en esto de la electronica e contruido solo 2 circuitos pero ayudandome con el diagrama. ahora quiero construir un carrito a control remoto que tenga funciones basicas como ir adelante, atras, a la derecha y a la izquierda. con un motor dc. quiero q use una bateria de 9v. muchas gracias al me pueda ayudar a construirlo.

gracias


----------



## Nico666 (Mar 9, 2008)

hola  

se me ocurre una idea para la construccion de tu carrito, para empezar podemos utilizar un dispositivo conocido como microcontrolador; el cual es un dispositivo fabricado con tecnologia CMOS y el cual tiene la cualidad de ser  programable; es decir, podemos construir un pequeño programa que ilustre el movimiento del carrito en sus diferentes direcciones y posteriormente cargarlo a la memoria ROM de nuestro microcontrolador.
pero antes de esto debes informaciónrmarte mas sobre lo que es un microcontrolador de entrada te podria decir lo siguiente:
un microcontrolador esta compuesto de un Archivo de registros, una unidad aritmetica logica ALU, memoria ROM , memoria RAM, UART(Unidad Asincrona de recpecion/transmision) y un timer/contador asi como algunos perifericos extra como un convertidor ADC o una etapa de salida de potendia PWD(depende del modelo y familia que eligas); en realidad este dispositivo es una microcomputadora con un formato de instrucciones, un mecanismo de interrupciones y se queremos ser mas esplendidos podemos elaborarle su propio sistema operativo, pero la  principal  ventaja es que tu creas tus propios programas y los cargas al microcontrolador las veces que tu lo requieras; son economicos y te evitan el estar diseñando componentes a una escala de intregracion mas baja.
existen de varias marcas y modelos como: Atmel, Microchip, Motorola, yo he trabajado con atmel AVR y con Microchip PIC  los cuales recomiendo que investigues mas acerca del AVR ATmega8515 y los PIC's de la familia 16FXXX, en especial la parte de PWD en pic's.

aqui una liga:
www.atmel.com/products/AVR/ 
www.microchip.com


regresando al tema principal: necesitaras un motor de 9v DC a menos de 500mA(recomendado) o lo puedes elegir dependiendo de tus objetivos y construir posteriormente una etapa de potencia para acoplar el motor al CMOS, yo te puedo ayudar a construir la parte electronica y de programacion; la parte mecanica, seria cuestion que observaramos un poco a ver si en el mercado ya ofrecen paquetes de acoplamiento mecanico,con esto me refiero a la traccion y ruedas del carrito, engraneajes etc.
por la parte del diseño del circuito y el analisis y diseño del programa te puedo comentar que los microcontroladores solo requieren que cuentes con una PC que tenga puerto USB o serial, un compilador con IDE integrado y un grabador que puedes conseguir en el mercado por no mas de US$30 y el cual te recomiendo mucho que lo adquieras si deseas experimentar todas las maravillas de proyecto que puedes lograr con estos dispositivos, te dejo una liga para que cheques lo d elso grabadores:
http://www.system-vr.com/

me interesaria profundizar en la construccion de tu proyecto por lo que te podria proporcionar algun diagrama o aqui mismo en el foro consultar algun tutorial sobre el uso de microcontroladores.

Este seria el primer paso; investiga un poco; una vez listo podemos comenzar con el siguiente paso. el analisis del programa de nuestro Mc.


----------



## th3 monst3r (Mar 10, 2008)

hola  
como te dije soy nuevo en todo esto. estube revisando sobre todo lo que me hablaste. vi lo del microcontrolador y microchip pero no entiendo eso de las familias. me gustaria saber como funcionan todas esas cosas pero creo q con eso q tu me dijiste lo veo un poco complicadoya que no tengo mucho conocimiento sobre la electronica.   hay muchas abreviaturas que no conosco.

yo seguire revisan pero esa idea que tu me diste de que puedo cargar el programa cuantas veces yo quiera me gusto mucho. ok sera asi tu me ayudaras en la parte de la electronica bue mejor dicho me iras guiando. yo me encargo de la parte de la mecanica de los engranajes.

muchas pero de verdad muchas gracias.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Dic 20, 2008)

En esta página esta un circuito que te puede servir para el enlace por RF.
Le podes mandar hasta 4 bits al carro.

http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Prueba_RFLink.htm

Yo tengo el codificador y el decodificador andando, pero no consegui el módulo de RF y nunca me puse a hacer el infrarrojo.

La comunicacion por infrarrojos usando el par HT12:

http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Prueba_IRLink.htm


----------



## emula (Dic 21, 2008)

Saludo th3 most3r. me recuerdas mi epoca del colegio con lo del carrito. jajaja  

yo tambien hice uno en aquella epoca. con las funciones basicas, ademas le anexe juego de luces, como por ejemplo al echar hacia atras prendia unos led en la parte posterior y luces al frente que palpadeaban.

Me acuerdo que tambien use receptor de 4 señales. que manipulaba desde mi control creado tambien. lo malo fue que era un proyecto que tenia que entregar a una fecha muy proxima asi que no tuve tiempo de colocarle mas cosas.. porque sino hasta lo ubiese puesto a volar. jajaja.

http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/5056/kye0008qy9.jpg
http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/3871/kye0022vh4.jpg
http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/9633/455ka4.jpg
http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/9653/457nm0.jpg
http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/9214/kye0021hh1.jpg
http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/4893/kye0029fd2.jpg
http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/4/piezas22wn9.jpg

http://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kye0032me3.jpg

El diseño lo perdi en el disco de mi otra pc   , pero puedo decirte que debes tener en cuenta.  

Ah y de paso te ahorras el monton de elemetos que use para aquel momento.


----------



## emula (Dic 21, 2008)

OK. alla vamos....

                                                     Transmisor
1. Tus botones conectalos a un elemento para que funcionen como entrantes de estados.(que al no tocarlos esten en cero y al hacerlo pasen a 1), para ese caso puedes usar una PIC, programando 4 pines como entrantes
y de una vez que pase esa información a serial para que puedas transmitirla. "Existe otra forma deja recordar"  

2. Una vez que la pases a serial, la conectas a algun transmisor comercial que te permita mandar aunque sea un cuarteto de bits.
                                                    Receptor
3. Como existe cada transmisor, hay su receptor correspondiente que trabaja a la misma frecuencia. (antes tenia que ponerse uno a hacer barridos para ajustarla. :x )

4. Pasa esa señal a un decodificador. o ya sea a una PIC configurandola como RX (ojo a la misma frecuencia de la transmisora) y con ella misma configuras 4 puertos como salientes y de alli.. GUUUALAAAA tienes tus 4 señales.

5. Ahora te toca la conectorización y el aprovechamiento de esas señales.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Utiliza compuestas, diodos, resistencias para cuidar esas salidas y para optimizar ese circuito.  No sobrecargues todo a las salidas porque tu PIC morira.


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 21, 2008)

Sinceramente creo que un proyecto con microcontrolador es muy complicado para comenzar en su caso... primero tiene que familiarizarse con la electronica, los componentes y que hace cada uno para poder pasar a circuitos digitales... 

Lo que te recomiendo monster es que armes lo que se conoce como un transmisor FM de canales... funciona como una radio FM pero envia un tono unico que le dice al receptor que hacer... cada canal controla una accion del carro, como avanzar, ir en reverza, girar o prender las luces, etc....

Aqui encontre un transmisor sencillo... primero se tiene que armar este para despues poder pasar al receptor 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-repector-rf-4-canales-10835/


----------



## emula (Dic 21, 2008)

Vamos a darte mas información para que te destaques en tu proyectico.  

Tu circuito puede usar comunicación a través de un enlace de RF bajo un módulos de UHF con los dos niños mas famosos que he visto, *El TWS-418 y elRWS-418*, esos te ayudaran para la transmisión y recepción (418Mhz)

Y para olvidarte de la PIC y de la programación, tienes los *HT12E y HT12D*, codificador y decodificador respectivamente. Lo bueno es que te lo coloca serial (HT12E) y te lo decodifica de serial a puertos (HT12D).

Bueno es una sugerencia por si te quieres ir por ese camino, hay muchos mas metodos y elementos que puedes usar para lograr lo mismo. porque no solo es tener el camino, sino conseguir los componentes.

Aca puede ver como trabajan estos elementos. 
http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Prueba_RFLink.htm

Saludo y muestra tu avance a ver como te va.


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 21, 2008)

emula dijo:
			
		

> Y para olvidarte de la PIC y de la programación, tienes los *HT12E y HT12D*, codificador y decodificador respectivamente. Lo bueno es que te lo coloca serial (HT12E) y te lo decodifica de serial a puertos (HT12D).



Esos se ven buenos .... no los conocia... donde los consiges y de que marca son?


----------



## emula (Dic 21, 2008)

Ese codificador y decodificador pertenecen a una gama que existen de la compañia taiwanesa HOLTEK
www.holtek.com.tw/.

aca esta el data:
www.ipic.co.jp/Pdffiles/ht12e.pdf


Al igual que el El TWS-418 y el RWS-418, tambien lo fabrican.

Ademas estos transmisores y receptores son baratos en comparación con otros


----------



## Palmas (Jun 18, 2009)

Hola Vegeta, hay una cosa que no entiendo en el deco HT12D y es para qué sirven las salidas D8 a la D11, No entiendo exactamente que se consigue en estas salidas. Por ejemplo si yo SOLO quiero activar un rele, debo conectar éste a la salida D8 solamente o tiene que estar conectado a TODAS estas salidas (por supuesto con su electronica correspondiente, no directamente a este pin) Gracias por las respuestas.

Palmas.


----------



## Palmas (Jun 18, 2009)

Hola emula, puedes decirme en qué salida del deco HT12D debería colocar un relé por ejemplo, y si lo coloca en el D8 o en D11, cómo logro que estos pines se activen para que actue el rele. O sea, NO entiendo cómo logro decir al deco "oye quiero que me actives un relé a través de tu pin D8 y no de tu pin D10". Lo de las direcciones ya lo entendí, igual seteo en  TX como en el RX, pero estas salidas cómo funiconan. Gracias por la respuesta.
Palmas.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jun 18, 2009)

En la entrada del ht12e, por ej. el pin ad 8 lo conectas al positivo, en la pata ad 8 del ht12d vas a tener tensión positiva(que se interpreta como 1 lógico). 
Ahora si queres conectar un relé, no se si soporta esa cantidad de corriente.
Tenes que poner una pata de la bobina (del rele) a masa y la otra, a por ej. ad11 del receptor. Al poner la pata d11 del emisor en estado lógico 1, el rele se activará.

Si conectas todas las patitas de salida(ad8,ad9,ad10,ad11) va a hacer cortocircuito, estas conectando 5 voltios a 0voltios, si hay alguno distinto del resto.

*Si me equivoco por favor, corrijanme*


Nose si me explico bien, si no pregunta nuevamente.

PD: ya arme circuito transmisor de rf y anda muy bien!

Saludos


----------



## Palmas (Jun 19, 2009)

Saludos Vegetal. A ver si he entendido: lo que yo COLOQUE en las entradas del code (D8 al D11) 0 ó 5 voltios, lo OBTENGO en la salida del deco (D8 al D11) 0 ó 5 voltios, es asi? Es como un espejo no?. Lógico que no voy a conectar directamente el rele a las salidas, sino mediante una circuitería.
PD. Y qué función tiene el pin VT del deco? También tengo que tenerlo presente? Saludos y muchas gracias por tu respuesta.

Palmas.


----------



## Palmas (Jun 19, 2009)

Me olvidaba vegetal, que estos modulos tx y rx no hay aquí en Perú, pero ya los he mandado traer de USA. Habrá un "equivalente" más comercial, sabes el código. Gracias.

Palmas.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jun 20, 2009)

Hola a todos. 
Palmas me alegro que hayas entendido, es como un espejo. El pin VT significa "valid transmision"

Cuando la conexión entre ambos módulos es correcta, tienen la misma dirección, este pin se encuentra en estado logico 0 (0volts).Yo le puse un led conectado con el ánodo a 5v y el cátodo a VT. Con esta configuracion, se prende cuando se comunican.

Hay equivalentes tanto para el Ht12 y para los tws y rws, es cuestión de investigar. Yo no se que podrás conseguir en Perú.

Saludos

PD: si tenes alguna página de venta de componentes de Perú, podes colaborar con la wiki de proveedores: tabla_proveedores [Witronica]


----------



## Palmas (Jun 22, 2009)

Gracias por tus respuestas amigo vegetal, o sea que el vt simplemente es para que yo tenga la certeza de que ha llegado una transmisión válida, realmente eso nos ayuda. Esta semana, si Dios quiere, deben de estar llegándome los módulos que pedi de Rentron.com y empezaré a realziar el proyecto. Te haré saber el avance. Saludos y gracias nuevamente.
Palmas.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok anda contandonos en este post, así tus practicas pueden servirles a otros.
Es un placer ayudarlos
Saludos


----------



## Palmas (Jul 7, 2009)

Una consulta Emula, se que para que se transmita el dato, DEBE de habilitarse el VT del HT12E, pero quiere decir que el circuito transmisor TWS SIEMPRE está transmitiendo, siempre está enviando la RF? Otra cosulta, si yo sólo quiero transmitir un dato de vez en cuando (activar un relé), puede ser aconsejable TENER activo este pin VT, pero SOLO cuando quiero transmitir energizaría el circuito transmisor? O hay peligro de que se malogre el TWS? No se ahorraría energía de esta manera? Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
Palmas.


----------



## Palmas (Jul 7, 2009)

Hola vegetal digital, te comento que ya tengo en mis manos los modulos TWS-434 y RWS-434 y este fin de semana armaré el circuito. Quiero hacerte una consulta que también la envié al foro, pero la vuelvo a enviar, se que para que se transmita el dato, DEBE de habilitarse el VT del HT12E, pero quiere decir que el circuito transmisor TWS SIEMPRE está transmitiendo? Siempre está enviando la RF? Otra cosulta, si yo sólo quiero transmitir un dato y nada más, puede ser aconsejable TENER activo este pin VT, pero SOLO cuando quiero transmitir energizaría el circuito transmisor? O hay peligro de que se malogre el TWS? No se ahorraría energía de esta manera? Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
Palmas.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 7, 2009)

Hola palmas me disculpo por no haber respondido tu duda, es que el foro no me envio el mensaje de que publicaron una respuesta y nunca me entere que escribiste.

El VT esta en el ht12D, el decodificador. Para que se transmita debe ponerse en cero TE, en el transmisor.
Sobre si esta siempre transmitiendo, me imagino que si, no se como puedo probar si esta enviando rf.
Si queres apagar el TWS tené cuidado que no se te cambie el estado logico en el receptor, ponele una resitencia de pull-down así te aseguras que no se active el rele en momentos indeseados.


----------



## Palmas (Jul 9, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta vegetal digital y no tienes que disculparte de nada. Te comento que este fin de semana recién voy a armar el circuito, pero creo que te comenté, que ya recibe de USA 3 pares de modulos TWS-434 y RWS-434. Espero que funcione, te lo haré saber. Saludos.
Palmas


----------



## sjuan (Ene 23, 2011)

yhj que paso? te funciono o no es interesante saber si se logra y poder hacerte preguntas


----------

